# Elevador de 5 vdc a 12 vdc



## Rene (Dic 4, 2005)

Hola Muchacos, alguien sabe como hacer un elevador de voltaje de 5 a 12 vdc, y no mas de 200 mA


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 4, 2005)

Hola,

Mira el adjunto de este mensaje:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/duda-fuente-alimentacion-471/

hay se muestra un circuito muy simple para hacer el elevador de 5 a 12 voltios.

Saludos.


----------



## Rene (Dic 4, 2005)

Gracias Li-ion, es el circuito del primer bloque, pero no indica que circuito integrado es el que se utiliza, te agradecería mucho si me dieras la refencia del circuito integrado.

De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 4, 2005)

Pues hay muchos, la verdad no se que integrado utilizaron en ese diagrama, pero si te puedo decir que tienes hay amplificadora gama para escoger en la linea de de los SIMPLE SWITCHER de National, busca un Step-Up Voltage Regulator

Este es el enlace:

http://www.national.com/

Saludos.


----------



## Rene (Dic 4, 2005)

Gracias Li-ion aqui esta el circuito que encontre en la National, está más que sencillo

Saludos


----------



## Marcelo (Dic 4, 2005)

René, una preguntita. ¿Que corriente debe drenar la fuente de 5 Volt para estar cerca de los 800 ma a la salida de 12?

Gracias,
Marcelo.


----------



## Rene (Dic 4, 2005)

La verdad no se cuanto drena la fuente, pero dejo el enlace al datasheet del LM2577-12 para que lo revises 

http://pdf.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/8676/NSC/LM2577.html


----------

